# Coopers Lager



## AnthonyMac (26/11/05)

I'm wondering what thoughts might be on the new, Coopers Lager. I've just tried a 6 pack (graduated to a carton), and thought it not tooo bad. Opinion?


----------



## wee stu (26/11/05)

I had some on draught at the Crown and Anchor yesterday lunchtime.

I approached the beer with some trepidation, as I have always been one to bag the old, New and Regency Draughts from Coopers. If this was just a rebadge, it would be another undrunk pint. It wasn't too bad. Crisper and drier than I remember the other beers to be. I'm not going to be rushing the bar to get some more, but over a hot bbq or lounging outside the tent over summer - I can imagine a few stubbies going over the thrapple.














six minutes to midnite h34r: 
awrabest, stu


----------



## AnthonyMac (30/11/05)

Thanks for the reply post Stu. My drunken topic at least got some response. I quite enjoyed it and also was fearful of a re-badge, but no - different from any other Coopers brews, and very easy to drink (a 6 pack in an hour). 

I figure others haven't sampled yet? It's worth a go, I reckon, and it'll be interesting to see reviews of a long awaited addition to the Coopers family. 

AMac


----------



## pbrosnan (30/11/05)

Hi guys,

Whereabouts are you? Haven't seen it in WA yet but I'm keen to give it a try. What's it called (Cooper's Lager I suppose)? As far I know we've never seen any of the Cooper's beers you mention over here.


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/12/05)

I think it's called Coopers Premium Lager (ther word 'premium' making several members of this forum a bit wary... including me)

Oh yeah, isn't this in the worng forum? Don't want to be seen as being too nit picky, but wouldn't it be better in a different one?

EDIT: extra sentence at the end


----------



## AnthonyMac (2/12/05)

We're in SA where Coopers reigns supreme, and yes, certainly is the wrong forum, so happy to call this one to an end. I believe I'd put a significant dent in the carton of lager when I posted the topic, at least that's my excuse.

Keep an eye out for it nonetheless, it's quite nice and is the first lager from the Coopers Brewery.

C&B

AMac


----------



## tangent (2/12/05)

i didn't think the finish was very good for a premium lager
started tasting like a lager but the finish was like the old draught
was expecting clean and crisp


----------



## BoilerBoy (2/12/05)

Had one of these last night.

This is a very disappointing beer, low hop flavour very thin and watery.

A veritable ghost of a beer like its been gutted or something. <_<


----------



## Boots (2/12/05)

I had a couple the other day, and it's definitely different from the "old" regency draught / lager.

Less colour. Less flavour. 

In other respects though, it's quite similar; no hops, no malt flavour.

They even put on the label that it is all malt. I think they must have used that new albino pilsner malt that all the mega breweries have been talking about.

I'll make an effort to avoid it, I honestly reckon the old draught was "better".


----------



## jayse (2/12/05)

I must say i was very disspointed with it, here i was expecting european hop character and at first taste i scream POR, nice enough to drink a slab with mates who ussually drink this type of beer but for me i think they missed the mark by quite a ways.

Anyone seen the adds yet? you'll laugh at that aswell as at the beer itself, also product placement on neighbours is in full force seen toady drinking one the other nite.


Jayse


----------



## new2kegbrew (2/12/05)

BoilerBoy said:


> Had one of these last night.
> 
> This is a very disappointing beer, low hop flavour very thin and watery.
> 
> ...



Ineresting to hear that, as I've just had my first couple of glasses from a keg full of Cooper's HB Lager, and have found even the first glasses, usually the cloudiest & slightly stronger in taste, have been very light in colour, and kinda watery... I thought it must have been something I'd done while making it!!
B)


----------



## Weizguy (18/6/06)

OK, so I caved in and spent money on this beer, despite the previous track record of Coopers lagers, several warnings on this site and previous experience drinking soapy Coopers lite at a celeb tennis match in Adelaide (coz it was the only beer being sold there).

Last week, I purchased a Coopers lager at fave bottle shop and then went down the road to buy a Cascade first Harvest 2006 and a Russian Baltika wheat.

The Coopers product was dated best before 18.6.06 (as I could best determine, coz some stupid bugger printed it over the raised Coopers logo on the bottle, crikey!!). I enjoyed the beer. It tasted like a nice German or Czech pils with a decocted malt flavour and aroma and flavour hops. I drank it from the bottle and thoroughly enjoyed it, savouring it to the very end, and intending to buy a case if it was all that nice.

Take 2. I went to a different bottlo today and bought 2 more stubbies. They were dated best before 10.12.06.
Aaah, that's the Cooper's lager flavour people have told me about. POR bitterness, low maltiness and no hop flavour. Couldn't believe that my tastebuds could be so variable, and I was hoping to do some beer judging later this year (BJCP study course participant).
So I saved the other bottle (with same date) for this evening. It tasted the same, so I had a glass of water before continuing. Big taste, swirl the beer and swallow slowly. Nup, this beer is gutless and I hope someone who works for Coopers can explain this to me.

I'd like to attribute the difference to the batches, and hopefully not the care the beer got from the different shops. Both beers were in the front of the fridge, at the back of the shop.

*Coopers website states in a press release dated 3rd November, 2005:*
_Tasting Notes
Coopers Lager
Coopers Lager has a crisp, refreshing flavour with a good balance of malt and hop characteristics,
similar in style to premium European lagers.
It has a light golden colour, high clarity and an excellent head. The aroma is fresh and clean with
fruity esters and floral late hop notes.
The flavour is initially smooth and malty followed by a firm, mid-palate bitterness and crisp, non-lingering
after-bitterness.
The malt is from top quality South Australian-grown Sloop and Gairdner barley. Australian Pride of
Ringwood hops have been used to provide the majority of the bitterness, while late hopping with
Saaz hops provides distinctive floral hop notes.
The yeast is a bottom-fermenting type selected for its ability to ferment at low temperatures and
provides appealing fruit-estery characteristics.
After fermentation at low temperatures, the beer is chilled below zero for lagering and finally cold
filtered before being kegged or bottled using state-of-the-art equipment that prevents air contacting
the beer and causing oxidisation that damages flavour.
Coopers Premium Lager has an alcohol level of 5%._

I reckon that bottles shops who don't look after their beer should go out of business. It looks like there's one shop in Newcastle that won't be seeing any money from me for a while. I'll email Coopers for their opinion. Maybe they have changed recipe already.

Seth's 2 cents (refundable deposit only in SA)


----------



## Fents (10/8/07)

Bumping the old thread!

Just brought a case of these at Dans for fri arvo work drinks.

Not bad aqt all i reckon. Nice Saaz flavour with some POR bitter to boot. I'd never seen this beer before didnt even know it existed so thought i'd try it.

Certainly less inoffensive than a CSA.

I just love saaz (give me this warm body feeling when i drink any pilsners or lagers with it) tho so i might be being biased...

i'd buy another slab i reckon. :chug:


----------



## discoloop (10/8/07)

Yeah, it's a shame we don't see this one around more. The first time I tried this beer I actually thought "this is awful" but by the second beer, I was thinking "hang on, this is great!"

That case is now long gone and I only ever saw the beer again when a local pub had it on tap for a month. 

It's a shame we don't see it more. And not too badly priced at $40 a case, off memory


----------



## Fents (10/8/07)

your memory serves you well jedi. i paid 40.99 @ dan murphys.

not bad not bad.


----------

